# Will airlines upgrade pregnant women to business or first class anymore?



## hongkongchick

I am flying overseas next month. Was wondering if airlines will bump pregnant women to business or first class if they have extra seats? I have heard of this wonderful gesture, but it has been a while. Just wondering if they still do that? if so, what should i do for this upgrade?


----------



## sojourn

They don't really have the freedom to do that anymore. At least not in the U.S.

The only way they'll bump people up, is if they paid full fare for their ticket (there is a code in your boarding pass that tells them if you did), if they have been bumped from another flight and the only available flight ONLY has first or b class seats available. 

Also, flight manifests are much more accurately kept now (post 9-11) and they are not supposed to move people around. 

You could possibly ask to be put in an exit row? Or if you fly JetBlue, they'll sometimes upgrade you to an "even more space" seat.

I don't mean to sound like a jerk, but usually accommodations like that would be made for pregnant women because they are large and uncomfortable. If you're not really showing (your ticker says you're 11wks), then you take up about as much space as a regular person and they'd likely not have much motive to move you (except maybe closer to the bathroom!)


----------



## hongkongchick

sojourn said:


> They don't really have the freedom to do that anymore. At least not in the U.S.
> 
> The only way they'll bump people up, is if they paid full fare for their ticket (there is a code in your boarding pass that tells them if you did), if they have been bumped from another flight and the only available flight ONLY has first or b class seats available.
> 
> Also, flight manifests are much more accurately kept now (post 9-11) and they are not supposed to move people around.
> 
> You could possibly ask to be put in an exit row? Or if you fly JetBlue, they'll sometimes upgrade you to an "even more space" seat.
> 
> I don't mean to sound like a jerk, but usually accommodations like that would be made for pregnant women because they are large and uncomfortable. If you're not really showing (your ticker says you're 11wks), then you take up about as much space as a regular person and they'd likely not have much motive to move you (except maybe closer to the bathroom!)

that;s pretty much what i expected. haha i am actually gonna buy a b class ticket since my whole trip is 24 hours and one flight will be about 16 hours long. when we went on vacation to vegas (short short trip and i was only 5 weeks) but i was so uncomfortable it literally hurt, my back, my knees (i have a huge bloat, so i actually look like i am about 5 months along lol) so i dont really want to fly 16+ hours in coach and be miserable.

but since a b class ticket is so much more than a coach ticket, i was wondering (hoping maybe i am super lucky, i did win 500 dollars at wheel of fortune machine in vegas lol) if airlines will do free upgrades anymore. but no biggie, i will pay for my comfort lol hey flying first class is on my bucket list, but business class is close!!! HAHAHAHA :happydance:


----------



## DrMum

I think this goes way back to when pregnant women could fly up until they were just about contracting! Nowadays most airlines wont carry you so far on, so there is no need to accommodate huuuge pregnant mommmas!

I've never been upgraded for being pregnant but I do ask for an aisle seat for all the bathroom trips


----------



## leiaorgana1

Maybe try to bamboozle them by saying 'do you know who's baby this is???' :winkwink: sorry, just kidding (but if it works, let me know)


----------



## hongkongchick

leiaorgana1 said:


> Maybe try to bamboozle them by saying 'do you know who's baby this is???' :winkwink: sorry, just kidding (but if it works, let me know)

WAHAHAHAHAHA :haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hawaiian Air and United have both offered me upgraded seating both were 6 hour flights without even asking.

It wouldnt hurt to ask.


----------

